# Shimano Super Gt Fa 5000, Spulenhub defekt ?



## yeti4x4 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich hatte mir im Ausland 3 nagelneue Shimano Super Gt Fa 5000 Rollen für sehr schmales Geld käuflich erworben (nagelneu mit OVP,E-Spule, etc.)
Wunderschöne, robuste kleine Kampfrollen 

Bei einer Rolle gibt es folgendes Problem, der Spulenhub scheint nicht 100% zu funktionieren. Bei drehen der Kurbel bewegt sich die Spule keinen cm, weder auf noch ab. Wenn man an der Spule zieht kommt diese 2-3 cm inkl. Achse nach oben. Also, Rolle aufgeschraubt und es scheint, als ob die Führung der Achse (Oscillating Slider RD7950) über die Fräsungen vom Wormschaft (7942) rutscht und rastet  in der nächsten Fräsung wieder ein wenn an der Achse gezogen wird, wirkliche Defekte sind augenscheinlich nicht zu sehen. Diese "Störung" ist erst nach dem bespulen der Rolle aufgetreten und tritt auch nicht ständig auf.

Hat jemand  solch ein Problem bereits gehabt, bzw. die kennt eventl. die Ursache dafür ?

VG und Petri Heil Lars


----------



## Wollebre (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Super Gt Fa 5000, Spulenhub defekt ?*

Hallo Lars,

das ist ein Zeichen das der Oscillating Pawl (RD7857) nicht ausreichend tief in die Rille des Worm Shaftes greift.
Schraube den Slider auf. Reinigen, den Pawl einstecken und den mit einem dünnen Gegenstand runter drücken. Dann bei abgenommenen Rotor am Pinion drehen. Jetzt sieht man bestens ob der richtig greift. Dann noch lt. Schematics überprüfen ob alle Teile im Slider korrekt eingesteckt sind und das die Abschlussplatte (RD7815) richtig festgeschraubt ist.

Wenn das nicht geholfen hat den Worm Shaft ausbauen und die Schneckenführung ganz genau auf Beschädigung überprüfen. 

Wenn ein Teil fehlt/beschädigt ist sollte kann das noch lieferbar sein.
Die ganzen Teile sind kompatibel mit der Stradic 4000FD + 5000FD und Sustain 4000FD und 5000FD.

Dann kannst du das Kurbelverhalten noch verbessern wenn du den unteren Kunststoff Worm Bushing (RD6493) gegen ein Kugellager austauschst! Wenn dann nehme nur aus Edelstahl.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Super Gt Fa 5000, Spulenhub defekt ?*



yeti4x4 schrieb:


> Diese "Störung" ist erst nach dem bespulen der Rolle aufgetreten und tritt auch nicht ständig auf.


Das ist das interessante, und Du bist nicht der erste, der seine Wormshaft-Shimano durch Kurbeln und aufspulen gegen einigen Widerstand beschädigt, geschrotet oder wenigsten lauftechnisch massakriert hat.

Diese Rollen GT FA als direkte Einfachversion der Technium FA haben wohl einige Toleranzen an der Wormshaft-Achsenmitnahme, was den Überspringer erklärt. Vlt. ist es auch nur ein Montagefehler, den man durch zerlegen und neu festschrauben gegen das Spiel hinbekommen kann.  s.o., gleich Verbesserungsmaßnahmen ergreifen.

Möge die Macht und der Erfolg mit dem Schräuberling sein! #6


----------



## yeti4x4 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Super Gt Fa 5000, Spulenhub defekt ?*

Hallo Wolfgang und vielen Dank für die Infos. 

Die Rolle wurde komplett zerlegt, der Pawl hat etwas Spiel (ca. 0,3-0,5mm von oben nach unten), die kleine Unterlegscheibe (Spacer RD2298) unter der Abdeckplatte (Pawl Cover RD 7815) ist leicht verbogen gewesen, diese wurde etwas gerichtet. Beim Wormshaft ist ein kleiner Kratzer vorhanden (nicht in der Fräsung). 

Nach dem zusammensetzen funktioniert wieder alles, kein Überspringen mehr. Hoffe, das bleibt auch so ;-)

Beste Grüße und Petri Heil

vom Lars


----------



## Wollebre (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Super Gt Fa 5000, Spulenhub defekt ?*

Hallo Lars,

 das hört sich gut an. Also reiner werksseitiger Montagefehler der als Schlamperei einzustufen ist...

 Darum ist es wichtig jede Neurolle noch *vor* dem Ersteinsatz zu öffnen und alles zu kontrollieren.

 Die üblichen Fehler: Getriebe mangelhaft gefettet, unter Bail Arme nicht gefettet, Teile Schnurlauf nicht geölt oder gefettet. Fett hält länger als Öl und wird beim Einkurblen am Röllchen abgestreiftes Wasser wäscht das Fett nicht so schnell aus wie Öl. Das Drehen des Röllchens wird dadurch nicht behindert. Dret sich eh nur unter Spannung der Schnur beim Einkurbeln!
 Bei Alurollen sollten alle Schrauben vor dem Eindrehen in Fett getaucht werden. Hilft gegen galvanische Korrosion. Aluminium und Edelstahlschrauben in Verbindung mit Salzwasser führt zu Korrosion. Auch lassen sich die Schrauben später leichter rausdrehen.
 Prüfen ob die Schraube/n der Slider/Hubstangen Verbindung fest angezogen ist/sind.
 Dann noch prüfen ob die Bremsscheiben gefettet sind und ggfls. nachfetten. Das ist besonders wichtig bei Filzscheiben. Beim Andrehen des Bremsknopfes werden die weichen Filzscheiben zusammen gedrückt und das Fett heraus gequetscht. Dann drehen die Scheiben zwischen den Metallscheiben trocken was zu vorzeitigen Verschleiß und ruckelnden Schnurabzug führt was meist zu Fischverluste führt.
 Zwei/drei Tropfen Öl in das Gewinde des Bremsknopfes schadet auch nicht. 

 Salzwasserangler sollten die Innenseiten der Abdeckkappen am Rotor und unten am Gehäuse fetten. Die schließen nicht wasserdicht ab was zu Korrosion führt!  

 Meeresangler sollten vorzugsweise ein gutes Marinefett/-öl anwenden. Schaded auch nicht nur im Süßwasser gefischte Rollen. Verhindert jedenfalls sicher Korrosion.

 Gruß
 Wolfgang


----------



## yeti4x4 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Shimano Super Gt Fa 5000, Spulenhub defekt ?*

Hallo Wolfgang !!!

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tips. Jetzt werden erst einmal die Rollen durch  Kugellager  aufgewertet. Überlege noch zusätzlich ein Kugellager im Schnurlaufröllchen gegen  die Plastikhülse (Bushing) auszutauschen, aber laut Explosionszeichnung der Technium FA (welche dort ein Kugellager besitzt) benötige ich wohl mehr als nur ein Kugellager ? 
Zudem gibt es Möglichkeiten für sehr wenig Geld einen Kurbelarm der Exage 4000RA zu ergattern, schaut wesentlich schöner als der Jetzige, muss noch prüfen ob kompatibel.

Eigentlich viel Aufwand für so eine günstige Rolle, aber diese kleinen Super Gt Fa scheinen so einiges auszuhalten.
Karpfen bis 74cm und Hechte bis 81cm waren die letzten beiden Tage überhaupt kein Problem, zudem ist die Schnurwicklung absolute Sahne.

VG 


Lars


----------



## yeti4x4 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Shimano Super Gt Fa 5000, Spulenhub defekt ?*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

jetzt kann ich endlich mit meinem Projekt starten, Aufwertung meiner Super Gt-Fa Rollen 

Kennt jemand einen  Shop (gibt ja unzählige) welcher  Kugellager von guter Qualität im Angebot hat ?  Ich denke mal die original AR-B Kugellager von Shimano  sind etwas zu teuer..... Bei HAV hatte ich vor längerer Zeit zweimal angerufen, es kam kein Rückruf.#c

Lohnt es sich auch im Schnurlaufröllchen  ein Kugellager  zu verbauen statt der Plastikhülse ?

Ob eventl. die Einzelkurbel der Exage Serie passen würde oder eine Alternative ? Ich denke nicht, dass es noch Einzelkurbeln der Technium Fa gibt als Ersatzteil.


Viele Grüße und Petri:a


----------

